# Galveston Tarpon Report



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone fished the Galveston jetties this year?...any reports?


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Heard of multiple guys chasin them in the surf. Anywhere from 80-150 lbs. Not sure exactly where or what they're using. Tarpon fisherman tend to be very secretive lol

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i see them fishing for tarpon off the westend of the seawall about 3 to 4 miles out. i can see the boats but thats it.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I saw a guy at the boat ramp the other day who was flying a tarpon flag...he pulled out before I was able to talk to him.

He was in a Boston Whaler Guardian, 24-25' I would say, center console. 

SQ


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Ive seen tarpon 3 of the last 4 jetty trips. Twice on the end of the north and had a 80-100lb sky near us at the end of the south a few days ago. Guides have been on them for weeks now on the west end.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm headed out in the morning and will post a report.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The tarpon guys keep it a secret, they don't want a bunch of potlickers running out there to join them. It only takes one, to put the school down. So, why advertise it? Makes as much sense, as deliberately gaffing your foot.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Trouthappy,

You made me laugh hard... thanks

A sharp gaff or a rusty one...

TC


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll amend that to gaffing your own foot with a rusty gaff.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Same as trout fishing....respect others and lets all catch some fish


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Agreed to that fo show

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------

